# 33-34 week delivery-HELP



## crystal09

Hi There 
I am completely new at this preterm birth stuff and i am looking for some help with what to expect and what to do etc. I am currently 33 weeks 1 day pregnant and have found out today that my water is leaking and has been for at least a week. I have avoided any infections so far and i have spent the last week and a half in the hospital. I have had steroid shots to mature his lungs and I have had antibiotics to avoid potential infections. They are transferring me to a hospital in Ottawa, Ontario, Canada tomorrow where they have the better equipment to deal with a pre term baby. They are looking to deliver the baby on sunday/monday when i will be exactly 34 weeks pregnant. I would like to know if anyone on here has has a baby at this age and what the outcome was like. How was the baby? breathing on his own, etc? I am scared to death of what could happen and of how the baby is going to be when he is born. I had a growth scan today and it said baby is about 4 - 4.5 pounds right now. (and they are trying to keep him in there for one more week or growing). anyone that can give me some insight and information please help....im scared and im all by myself at the moment too :( Thanks


----------



## clairec81

Have a similar story or at least gesttation but got 2 kids climbing all over me just now, will reply once things a bit quieter - try not to worry too much!


----------



## cat81

Hi Crystal,

Try not to panic. I am sorry you are by yourself and are going through this difficult time but I am sure your baby will be fine. 

My son was born at 33+5. He weighed 5lb 1oz. My labour came on very suddenly and I only managed to get one dose of steroids which probably didn't have time to work anyway.

When Thomas was born, he was breathing and I was able to have a quick cuddle before the neonatal team took him away. I was told that he did later stop breathing a couple of times but they were easily able to get him going again but he did need to be on CPAP to support his breathing for a few days. This is a machine which pushes oxygen up the nose to encourage babies to breathe.

Thomas spent almost 3 weeks in the neonatal unit. He was treated for jaundice and on a drip for antibiotics in case there was any infection. He was tube fed for the first couple of weeks and then we were able to establish a combination of breast feeding and topping up with expressed milk. When we got home, we then switched to exclusive breast feeding. 

At the time, I was devastated and found it really hard to leave him at the hospital. It is a very stressful time, coping with having a baby in neonatal and not having the birth experience you had planned and not being able to bring your baby home with you as you had imagined it. 

However, a baby born at this gestation has an excellent chance of being healthy and living a completely normal life. The fact that you have had the steroid injections should mean that the babies lungs are likely to be better developed so it may not have the breathing difficulties that Thomas did.

He is now a happy, healthy 11 months and has no effects of being born prematurely. He has caught up with his peers both in terms of size and development.

I hope that you manage to keep your baby inside for as long as possible. Let us know how you are getting on. xx


----------



## clairec81

Finally managed to get back to you. I echo the above, dont worry too much, its a good gestation to be at as many of the mums of earlier Lo's will tell you. My LO had LOTS of pregnancy complications including my waters breaking at 24 weeks so a very different story but she was born at 33 +4 so similar to you. She was ventilated for 6hrs (prob more due to issues with lungs due to the lack of fluid), no cpap or o2 at the beginning. She was in neonatal for 6 weeks but again this was prob due to complications that the 'average' 33/34 week old wouldn't have. I am sure things will be just fine but just try to take it easy until baby arrives!


----------



## crystal09

Thanks :) Help me feel much better. But still as a mom, all I can do is worry...


----------



## nkbapbt

I just delivered our daughter at 34.3 (or 33.3 weeks depending on who you ask) on June 7th after my water broke, a cerclage and 22 weeks of bedrest! Marlow Rose was born weighing 5.6lbs, she did not require any oxygen (and we did not have steroids) or IV, she did need a day under the tanning lights for jaundice. She was there for 20 days and came home on Monday the 27th! She is fully breast feeding. She does have a little reflux and is on meds for it. But other than that, she's perfectly awesome! She weighed 6.4lbs at discharge and now? Who knows...she's is a piglet! 

There is pics of her in the preemie section =)

Good luck honey, every thing will be OK!


----------



## Macmad

Hi I gave birth at 34 weeks or 33 +3 according to the doctors. I had an emergency C section therefore no steroids for her lungs. I was diagnosed with pre-eclampsia and whisked straight into theatre. My LO weighted 1.75kg and breathing fine on her own. She was in NICU for a week, just so they could see she was feeding probably and back to her birth weight. She is fine now, a little small for her age but doing fantastic. Fingers crossed for you. X


----------



## lindseymw

Both my DSs have been prem. 

My first was similar gestation. He was born weighing 4lb 2.5oz, had one steriod shot & he was born with no breathing issues. He spent a week in SCBU, was tube fed for two days then BF after that. He was put on a billi blanket for Jaundice for a couple of days. He's now a hyper toddler!


----------



## Foogirl

The first thing is that no two babies are the same and I would never say "your LO will be absolutely fine" because I just don't know.

What I will say is, the statistics for 34 weeks are very good. If there is good growth and you've had the steroid shots, you will probably find your LO is able to breathe unaided but may be given some help as a precaution. This is unlikely to be from a ventilator (which breathes for the baby) but may come in the form of C-PAP (continuous positive airway pressure) where oxygen is delivered at a constant pressure through either a tube or a mask. The lungs still do the work, but the air is delivered at the right pressure which makes it easier for the baby to breathe.

There are loads of things that can happen, both good and bad but I think at this point, just keep in mind that the odds are definitely on your side. And we are all here to answer all the questions you will undoubtedly have!

If possible, ask for a tour of the NNICU before your LO is born. It can be a scacry looking place if you've never been. It isn't actually scary at all, but if you at least know what you are going to when you first see your LO, it is one less thing to be worried about. If you can't get there, there are some online tours of units which will be useful.


----------



## missyfemale25

Hi 

I had my lo at 33 + 4 she weighed 5lb 4oz 

She didnt need any help with her breathing and as it was spontaneous and quick there was no time for any steroids
She stayed in SCBU for 3 weeks and only had a little jaundice I feel we were very lucky
Every baby is different so fingers crossed for you


----------

